# Repurposing doilies



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

My doily collection has grown over the years. I stopped using them like Grandma did and kept them in a shoe box. I like looking at them. So I searched Pinterest for ideas. Below is a pic of how I'm using them. When the picture was taken, they were just pinned on so I could move them around before tacking with thread. I just repainted my bedroom. They are perfect for the cozy feminin feel I want.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful idea. They look fantastic!


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow - gorgeous!


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

lovely idea


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great idea


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Terrific idea - it really gives a soft look.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Clever idea. Looks pretty.


----------



## laceknitter (Jul 2, 2013)

who'd'da thunk it. Wonderful idea! Don't know if I'll be around long enough to do that, but it's on my bucket list. Thanks for sharing. Laceknitter


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

oooooooooooooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Clever- that is a stunning effect, I like it very much.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this idea. Thank you for sharing with us, beautiful.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Doodlebug said:


> What a beautiful idea. They look fantastic!


I agree. I love them.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love it!!!! Terrific idea and now you will be able to look at them all of the time and have Granny close at hand! Wonderful idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is exactly what I am going to do in my front room!!! I am still in the collecting and making doily stage!! your looks amazing !! Love It!!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Love this idea. I, too, have boxes and boxes of doilies. I enjoy making them, but never have enough room to put them out to be seen.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! I like that idea. So pretty!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They look beautiful..very unique..


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a great idea. They are very pretty now you have me thinking.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Tokyoal said:


> Wow - gorgeous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.what a great idea.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very clever and creative! Beautiful placement of the doilies to their best advantage. Lovely idea.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have quite a collection myself. I keep buying them, I use them on my granddaughters clothes. I also made that kind of curtain, so pretty.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Rdanek said:


> How beautiful and a great idea. What great work your grandmother did beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

brilliant.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

That is such a great idea.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

great idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

What a great idea! Many thanks!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I have also seen doilies made into a lampshade. They are so pretty.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous. What a great idea.


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Great idea and so pretty.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great idea and the look is amazing. I would love to give this a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

What a great idea. They look lovely


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

The curtains look great. What a great idea to preserve and see beautiful needlework.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a creative idea, I have put them over a lampshade with the same effect.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Rdanek said:


> My doily collection has grown over the years. I stopped using them like Grandma did and kept them in a shoe box. I like looking at them. So I searched Pinterest for ideas. Below is a pic of how I'm using them. When the picture was taken, they were just pinned on so I could move them around before tacking with thread. I just repainted my bedroom. They are perfect for the cozy feminin feel I want.


What a great idea! I have many that my mom has made. She tats them, which is even more intricate than crochet and I need to do something that shows them off .


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

I love that! How pretty!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

A great idea!! I love it. I want to see all those doilies I've made, too.



Rdanek said:


> My doily collection has grown over the years. I stopped using them like Grandma did and kept them in a shoe box. I like looking at them. So I searched Pinterest for ideas. Below is a pic of how I'm using them. When the picture was taken, they were just pinned on so I could move them around before tacking with thread. I just repainted my bedroom. They are perfect for the cozy feminin feel I want.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I agree, they are too beautiful to be put away in a box. To have the light shining through them is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the compliments. If it wasn't for Pinterest, I never would have thought of this. And, it was really easy. I am procrastinating the tacking on. The feeling is similar to seaming my knitting! LOL


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it. What a great way to see the inherited treasures we all have. 
I've mounted mine in a large frame, then mounted old photos of the people who made them on top. The photos back then were small so they don't cover much of the beautiful handwork. A nice touch of family heritage in the family room.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful ! Will share this idea on FB if you do not mind ??


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful ! Will share this idea on FB if you do not mind ??


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

What a great idea! Looks so feminine.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonderful idea!  :thumbup:


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW!! What a fabulous idea! They are beautiful on the curtains like that!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I like them.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks wonderful. I love it.


----------



## Paatty (Feb 15, 2014)

So beautiful. I used to own an antique shop & could've sold those as soon as they were hung up! Great idea.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great idea...I have a lot of crocheted doilies that MIL has made.


----------



## Donnatwo (Jul 5, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. Very Pretty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW, what an awesome idea. Love it!


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Great idea! I collect doilies, too.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a collection of various lace pieces - I shall try this idea,thank you.


----------



## deborah herrmann (May 26, 2011)

Cracker of a idea!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic idea!! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great idea for using your doily collection. I have so many that my mom and grandmother made sitting around on dressers and tables. I decided I loved having them and they needed to be out where they could be enjoyed. I know they're old fashioned and out of date but it just doesn't matter. You will enjoy yours for many yrs. to come. Good job!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant! I too have some doilies and have been waiting for just the right idea! This could be it!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, what a lovely idea. They're just beautiful!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic idea!!!!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

I showed this to my interior design friend and she suggested using a flat sheer shade as a background.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

laceknitter said:


> who'd'da thunk it. Wonderful idea! Don't know if I'll be around long enough to do that, but it's on my bucket list. Thanks for sharing. Laceknitter


No one says you have to make them all yourself.

You can often find doilies to rescue in charity shops (UK) or thrift shops (USA) (don't know what you have in Australia  ) for not a lot of money. Even new in some poundland type shops.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have so many beautiful dollies my mother crocheted. Some are the pansies that stand up. Beautiful work.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty, you can imagine them as stars or snowflakes in the window .


----------

